# proof of pps number upon account opening?



## Alex (5 Jun 2008)

does anyone know why banks are now asking people for their pps number upon account opening? i opened another account within the past 2 weeks and was asked for such info. i have never had to do this before. they seem to be asking for more and more things these days.


----------



## NicolaM (5 Jun 2008)

Hi,
It's to stop money-laundering, and also presumably tax evasion.
I've been even asked retrospectively for these type of identifying details for accounts that I opened in the early nineties, that I have been using as my regular accounts since then.

Nicola


----------



## jambo.ie (5 Jun 2008)

Revenue are tracking deposits.


----------



## Mpsox (6 Jun 2008)

It;s partially to do with Revenue, partially to reduce money laundering and partially to try and stop fraud which is getting more and more prevelent


----------



## Upstihaggity (6 Jun 2008)

Insofar as I'm aware, thae banks are obliged to ask for this information, but generally speaking you don't need to supply it.


----------



## NicolaM (6 Jun 2008)

Good luck opening an account without this information!
You are entitled to refuse to supply information, and the banks are entitled to decline opening an account for you
Nicola


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jun 2008)

Upstihaggity said:


> Insofar as I'm aware, thae banks are obliged to ask for this information, but generally speaking you don't need to supply it.


That may have been the case in the past but I don't think it is true now. I presume that [broken link removed] requires banks to have _PPSNs _for account holders now:


> *Q: Can you explain the new reporting regime?
> 
> * *A:* The Return of Payments (Banks, Building Societies, Credit Unions and Savings Banks) Regulations 2008 have been signed by the Revenue Commissioners under Section 891B (inserted by the Finance Act 2006) of the Taxes Consolidation Act 1997.
> The regulations require all Banks, Building Societies, Credit Unions, and the Post Office Savings Bank to make returns to Revenue of interest and other similar payments on accounts or investments. Annual gross payments in excess of €635 will be returned by electronic means to Revenue each year.


----------



## Upstihaggity (6 Jun 2008)

You may well be right- I worked up till 3 months ago for a well known bank and our compliance department stated that we only needed to ask..... but as you say things may have changed and perhaps the compliance team were not up to speed...


----------



## redstar (6 Jun 2008)

Opened a deposit a/c today by calling into the bank branch. They wanted Passport/Driving license as proof of id, and utility bills as proof of name and address. Thats it. Noone asked for PPSN.


----------



## Barlow08 (10 Mar 2009)

Just thought I'd bump this thread rather than starting a new thread.In providing proof of pps number,the only thing I can find around is an original notice of assessment letter from revenue but it is dated 2005, would this be sufficient or do they require more recent date, I also have , revenue correspondance from the end of 2008, but it does not state my pps number on it,only my name and address.


----------



## TomOC (11 Mar 2009)

Barlow08 said:


> Just thought I'd bump this thread rather than starting a new thread.In providing proof of pps number,the only thing I can find around is an original notice of assessment letter from revenue but it is dated 2005, would this be sufficient or do they require more recent date, I also have , revenue correspondance from the end of 2008, but it does not state my pps number on it,only my name and address.


 
Hi.  I am not sure, but would guess that 2005 is too old.  Possibly needs to be within mabey 6 months.  Bills for proof of address generally need to be within 3 months of issue. Same with bank statements generrally. 
I was requested pps proof when opening BOI savings account a few years back. They would not take a p60 as p60's are issued by employer rather than revenue.


----------



## OPTIMUM (11 Mar 2009)

AFAIK, banks should not ask for PPSN number unless it is required for over 65s declaring income levels. It is against data protection law to hold the information unless it is essential for the operation of the account. Returns from banks to revenue are only name and address for this reason. However, from July, I understand PPSN number will be required for any new account opened and from a source in Revenue, Im hearing you will have to provide proof of this number in the form of P60 (or P45 they way we are going !)


----------



## Nemesis (11 Mar 2009)

Barlow08 said:


> Just thought I'd bump this thread rather than starting a new thread.In providing proof of pps number,the only thing I can find around is an original notice of assessment letter from revenue but it is dated 2005, would this be sufficient or do they require more recent date, I also have , revenue correspondance from the end of 2008, but it does not state my pps number on it,only my name and address.



I know someone who opened a Northern Rock account recently and they did not require proof of PPSN at all. Just providing the number was enough, no documents were necessary. Other institutions may have a different policy of course, but the general sense I get is it's not that important. If in doubt ring the bank in question and find out. I don't see them turning down your application because you haven't got proof of PPS within the last 6 months.


----------



## MONAGHANSG (11 Mar 2009)

I've had to provide this to banks a few times. I use the "notice of tax credits" letter sent normally in Jan/Feb each year. They normally accept it dated within the last year.


----------



## OPTIMUM (28 Mar 2009)

I just noticed nationwide UK (ireland) now request a copy of proof of PPSN when opening an account....has anybody else been asked to provide same for a basic account in any other institution ? Big brother watching here.....


----------

